# Yet Another Water Question...RO vs Tap



## Cheffish (Jul 1, 2009)

I have set up my 120gl African Biotope with Cichlids and filled it with RO - ph is around 7.3 - 7.6 and am really curious as to what others use - Is it beneficial to use all RO or a mix or all tap?

I'm doing water changes every two days to rid the water of some driftwood leech as well as to keep up the maintenance of 20 small Cichlids.

Any thoughts to the water? The fish came from Live Fish Direct which I believe is a geothermal water source for the fish during their time there.

Thanks,
Chef


----------



## Cichlidman (Aug 11, 2009)

RO water has everything basically removed. It is great and almost nessacary for some fish. 
Discus being one of the fish that really thrive with RO water and water changes every 2 days. 

Not really a need with 20 Africans in a tank the size you have. How much water do you change? It could be worse for your tank by not letting your bacteria build up that you need. The wood could leach for a along time. I have seen it leach for a year. Great for Americans not fond of wood for Africans. I try to keepmy PH at 7.8 or higher for my Africans.
I do water changes using tap water treated with Prime. 30 to 40% weekly.

This is how I do all 17 of my African tanks. Hope this gives you some insite.

Cichlidman.


----------



## sirfishmaster (Nov 10, 2008)

I think unless you are adding calcium and other stuff back to your water your not benefiting from that RO water...what is your TAP water readings? I use nothing but TAP water that sits out 24hrs....7.8 from tap, after 24hrs its 7.45 my water in my tank is 7.8 with coral rocks keeping it stable. Do you notice a lot of flashing when you water change? IF SO your changing to much water at once and its the PH fluctuation that causes that......not good.


Peace


----------



## dave in Iliamna (Aug 15, 2009)

Do you know the quality of your RO water? From what I understand it varies a lot depending on the membrane used.
I wouldn't use the realy pure RO water as it is not even recomended for drinking.


----------

